# Spraying with seaweed extract?



## The Mutant (May 27, 2012)

Since I thought that my roth and my MK both have too small a root systems I've started mixing some seaweed extract with the water I spray the top layer (sphagnum) of the substrate with, this to promote some root growth I figured. Is this a good idea or a bad one? Will I only promote algae and nothing else?

I'm most concerned about the roth since this guy came with no new root growths, neither tips nor nubs, while the MK arrived with some root nubs poking out of the stem as well as a mysterious swelling which might be the beginning of a new fan (I think I wrote somewhere that it was the roth which had this swelling, but apparently I mixed them up). After a week in my blundering care the root nubs have developed into something that look more like proper roots and the swelling has increased in size, and its new leaf is slowly pushing upwards as well. This means that I think my MK will be fine, despite one of its older leaves starting to turn yellow (it wasn't very nice looking when I got it so I suppose it's okay).

I know that the roths are no quick growers, but this guy needs some roots in my opinion, so is the seaweed extract a good idea you think?

Here are some pictures of both plants:

Mr MK when I had hung it up to dry off after being washed and trimmed (the picture sucks but I hope you can see the root system):






Mr roth after the same treatment:





The MK potted and one of its new roots (I've removed the top layer of the substrate so it isn't potted as high as it might appear to be):









The roth potted and its lack of any little root nubs poking through anywhere (same as with the MK; I removed the top layer of the substrate):













The MK is slightly overpotted but I didn't have any smaller pot at home, and the roth had one longer root which made it impossible to squeeze into anything smaller than the pot it has. To increase the airflow, I used packing peanuts in the substrate on both Paphs.

What more can I do for my roth?


----------



## Paphman910 (May 27, 2012)

Your roth with no roots! Terrible! Very poorly grown by the seller! You should send photo to the seller and ask for a healthy one with roots that are long and not rotted!

Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (May 27, 2012)

I'm thinking of telling the vendor that I'm concerned about it's lack of roots (it HAS roots, but not enough to support the plant if you ask me) since it was so very expensive. I can honestly tell that I was a wee bit disappointed when I removed it from the pot it came in (it was waaay overpotted) and discovered its feeble root system. The funny thing is that the MK was recommended only for experienced growers since it's a Taiwan import which hadn't established itself properly at the vendors yet, and THIS guy is the one doing fine in the hands of this newbie! 

Do you think I should contact the vendor? I've never had any reason to complain about any of the orchids I've purchased from them before so it feels a bit bad having to do so...


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 27, 2012)

place in low light and let dry a little more than you would normally ..this will encourage the root growth the most..the plant should be fine as long as it doesnt put up a death spike in its attempt to breed


----------



## eggshells (May 27, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> I'm thinking of telling the vendor that I'm concerned about it's lack of roots (it HAS roots, but not enough to support the plant if you ask me) since it was so very expensive. I can honestly tell that I was a wee bit disappointed when I removed it from the pot it came in (it was waaay overpotted) and discovered its feeble root system. The funny thing is that the MK was recommended only for experienced growers since it's a Taiwan import which hadn't established itself properly at the vendors yet, and THIS guy is the one doing fine in the hands of this newbie!
> 
> Do you think I should contact the vendor? I've never had any reason to complain about any of the orchids I've purchased from them before so it feels a bit bad having to do so...



You paid good money for it and deserves the most healthy plant. You should let the seller know.


----------



## Roth (May 28, 2012)

The roth has a root system from Taiwan, when they are grown in plain sphagnum moss... In sphagnum, that root system is more than enough, but when you repot in something else, the plants sulk. On the other side, in pure sphagnum, they grow until they are blooming size, then most of the time they collapse 1 or 2 growths later, nothing to do to save them.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 28, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> place in low light and let dry a little more than you would normally ..this will encourage the root growth the most..the plant should be fine as long as it doesnt put up a death spike in its attempt to breed



plus high humidity and weak foliar feeds


----------



## The Mutant (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions you've given me! I'll try to place it a bit darker and keep it a bit dryer. I'm even more worried about it now since it has started going a bit limp on me...  If it keeps this up, I'll have to unpot it and check the roots - maybe genius me have managed to kill the few it had. :sob:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 3, 2012)

I unpotted the roth today to see if I had managed to kill the few roots it had, luckily I hadn't. While I was at it, I moved it too a smaller pot so instead of the 11cm or 4.5" it was previously potted in, it now resides in an 8cm or 3.5" pot (looking rather ridiculous since the rest of the plant isn't that small).

I did the same with my MK since it came with an even smaller root system and I noticed that not only has the root nubs grown into roots, but it has also started getting some nubs on its older roots as well. I believe Mr MK will do fine in the future and really hope Mr roth will follow suit.

Here's a little "group" photo of them in their new and smaller pots, MK's on the left and roth's on the right:


----------



## Ray (Jun 4, 2012)

Put them on a seedling heat mat. The warmed root zone will accelerate their growth preferentially over the leaves.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 10, 2012)

I have done as Ray suggested and placed the roth on a heat mat (I really hope it'll work), I've also contacted the vendor, Schwerter, and received a reply. 

I asked if I could get a replacement roth (same size) if mine wouldn't make it and he told me that he didn't think it was any point in doing that since they ALL have such a root system and I agree - I would get the same problem again but with a different roth. Instead he offered to reserve two of the smaller roths they've gotten recently, but these have much better root systems, and I thought it a fair deal so I agreed. What I do hope for is that mine will start growing, I don't care how slow as long as it does.

Oh, and IF my roth would make it and actually start growing; what do you guys thinking about it going outdoors during summer to receive some direct sunlight? I only have east facing windows and my extra light doesn't seem to be enough to get a possible bloom (as more experienced growers have told me), so how about some direct sunlight? Can they handle that? All this in case it makes it (keep your fingers crossed please!).


----------



## eggshells (Jun 10, 2012)

Direct sunlight is a no no unless you want bleached leaves.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 10, 2012)

Alright, no sunbathing for Mr roth then!


----------

